# Which audio player do you use?



## cybermanas (Oct 11, 2005)

Comment on which audio player you use and why?


----------



## kalpik (Oct 11, 2005)

Winamp cuz its the lightest and most configurable. Heck with all those plugins available, it wont surprise me if there's a plugin that makes it cook breakfast, walk the dog and do the dishes!


----------



## harsh bajpai (Oct 12, 2005)

windows media player 10, no doubt. once you have used to it's full potential i don't think any other popular player will seem better.


----------



## selva1966 (Oct 12, 2005)

And where is Real Audio


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 12, 2005)

foobar2000


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 12, 2005)

Winamp. Light and gets the job done. 

Plugins - SqrSoft Crossfading with Octimax DSP.

Keith


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 12, 2005)

Real Player because I love it and it supports virtualy every format and has inbuilt audio convertor.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 12, 2005)

Do a random pick among Winamp, WMP 10 and Real Player.

Real Player for the reason mentioned above


----------



## kato (Oct 12, 2005)

i always use winamp but in rare cases i switch to windows media player 10 (for watching dvds).
I really say winamp kicks the lamas @ss


----------



## bizzare_blue (Oct 12, 2005)

I generally use foobar 2000 for its simplicity. Sometimes I use Winamp coz of its plug-ins...And I use WMP10 coz WOW and TruBass, Real Player for just real media.


----------



## bizzare_blue (Oct 12, 2005)

I generally use foobar 2000 for its simplicity. Sometimes I use Winamp coz of its plug-ins...And I use WMP10 coz WOW and TruBass, Real Player for just real media.


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 12, 2005)

iTunes ofcourse! it is the best and it is to manage mty iPod with it. Main pros are cd ripping and burning!


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 12, 2005)

vishalbhatia said:
			
		

> iTunes ofcourse! it is the best and it is to manage mty iPod with it. Main pros are cd ripping and burning!



iTunes is a real resource hogger.Try Winamp and see the diff in task manager.


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 12, 2005)

I know this but I like it very much I will not gonna leave it at any coast!


----------



## go4saket (Oct 12, 2005)

Why do you need any other player when Windows gives you such a nice player. Yes, I am talking about Media player...


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Oct 12, 2005)

i use winamp because it is light and lot of plugins for free. And windows media player for mpeg, avi etc.

Power DVD for DVD's

Regards...


----------



## choudang (Oct 12, 2005)

Normally I use Winamp but prefer Cyberlink Power DVD 6, its dolby DTS sound really rocks!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 12, 2005)

I use WMP 10 & RealPlayer Plus 10.5  
Cauz I'm not a music freak, so only WMP 10 does the work but RealPlayer is needed for playing rm and some other files


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 13, 2005)

hmmm
no one here for jet audio

Well i use it and consider it an excellent player


Thanks
Regards.
Expertno.1


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 13, 2005)

Winamp for Audio

WMP 10 for all kind of video, when required I install real alternative


----------



## rohanbee (Oct 13, 2005)

winamp for audio always, love its interface, ease of use, compatibility and loads of skins


----------



## Charley (Oct 13, 2005)

Winamp, cos it plays mostly all formats. Has skins and doesnt dig resources. It is easy to use too


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 13, 2005)

Quintessential Player.... lighter than Winamp looks cool..searching easy as compared to Winamp


----------



## desertwind (Oct 13, 2005)

Rhythmbox


----------



## thinkdigital (Oct 14, 2005)

*For me media player is the best!*

I listen to music on a media player 10... 
i love the inbuilt SRS/WOW Effects, take some time and adjust it and guys trust me... u'll love any song on it! 

But to enjoy the full power of WMP u require a good set of speakers!


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 14, 2005)

iTunes 
WMP


----------



## thrash_metal (Oct 14, 2005)

well i used to use winamp untill i installed dfx and it got screwed up --- so now i'm using Jet Audio - i'm pretty impressed by the presets in Jet audio esp the rock and metal presets ... definitely better then winamp .

in winamp during certain tracks the rock preset used to make the track sound too basey or the mids go too low , but again winamp has its ups as well -- i dunno the ans to this but my midi encoded files play better in winamp than in Jet audio . Using DFX does enhance the sound a lot .


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 14, 2005)

Is there only one player, which can play all formats?
Like I use WMP and I hv to install Real too becauz WMP can't play rm and some other media files, which real can play.

So is there ne universal player, which can play all these media files w/o installing other s/w...


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 14, 2005)

Using dfx uses up a lot of resources.


----------



## terminalbot (Oct 14, 2005)

I use jetaudio, cos it sounds great and has a lot of features and i think its lighter than winamp 5.0


----------



## ashnik (Oct 15, 2005)

audio in winamp, video in wmp9, real media and quicktime media in respectives, and sometimes INTERVIDEO WINDVD5 and MSI DVD5.1CH


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 15, 2005)

Wen it comes to Beatin' and Spankin' every audio players @$$..people join hands and scream for *WINAMP*..coz its light on the system,has some really cool Skins with Plug-ins wich are not heavy on the system as well.. SO my vote goes to *WINAMP....*

It rocks...man !!    

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 15, 2005)

Well!

its 3 yrs with me and my computer.

when my mama made me sell a computer. i knew nothin abt computing. My computer used JetAudio and I was happy with but my bad time came and sum engineers formatted my HDD deledted my 3 favourite games which I dont remember now but evenif i get 'em i will like use 'em mor than da games being played nowadays.

After JetAudio got deleted, they gav me Winamp n then I started using Winamp. never had any problems with it.I also installed Windows Media Player coz I didnt knew dat one can play movies in Winamp also n used dat for playing movies. While I used WMP to play songs in CDs. and used winamp to play songs on my HDD. Me too use WMP to play songs rarely.

So after my tragic past can sum1 gimme a link to d/l JetAudio's latest version. coz first i wud like to try then only i'll say anything.  BTW i will add one more name which is MusicMatch JukeBox. its also gud1. I used it to record songs from Line-In devices.

I used Real Media Player to copy down songs from CD-ROM to my HDD but according to me Real Media Player is a bit heavy. while MM, WMO nd Winamp were better.

PS: sum1 plz provide me any link to d/l JetAudio's latest version. PLZ


----------



## ujjwal (Oct 15, 2005)

XMMS


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 15, 2005)

JetAudio Player Site *www.jetaudio.com/


----------



## alanpaladka (Oct 15, 2005)

I use Winamp bcoz it is simple and Best


----------



## reddick (Oct 16, 2005)

WINAMP RULEZ...OTHER SUXS!!!


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 16, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> JetAudio Player Site *www.jetaudio.com/



Thanks a LOT! U know as soon as I started d/l I saw a thread mentioning that Jet Audio offers listening songs in a Robotic mod. IS it true? If yes then there'll b poll for Jet Audio from me.


----------



## Generic Superhero (Oct 16, 2005)

Winamp... coz it is very light-weight
PowerDVD to watch DVDs


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Oct 16, 2005)

MERI PASAND:
JET AUDIO

Dunno why *Winamp* is so popular...
Its heavy on resources
Sound quality is worse than WMP and JET AUDIO
Preset Equilizer Settings are bad
Too bulky to handle,every part of it is Undockable

Only good thing in winamp is that it has lotsa EASTER EGGS

Sorry to offend hardcore WINAMP lovers...


----------



## vignesh (Oct 16, 2005)

Winamp rocks man.What about players for Linux ?


----------



## planetcall (Oct 16, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Winamp rocks man.What about players for Linux ?



Winamp rocks on linux either. Though I also like RhythmBox


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 20, 2005)

Try Quintessential Player.The interface just rocks,great use of animation ,uses less resources than Winamp (around half) ,can play every commonly used audio format (mp3,mp3pro,aac,mp4,m4a,wma,ogg) and by the way it's completely free and there is no pro version like others have.It's a worthy try.

www.quinnware.com


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Oct 20, 2005)

Nowadays I'm using Windows Media Player 10 since its interface is quite well, but I want a player which plays nearly all the type of media file.

Neither Winamp nor WMP10 plays all...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 20, 2005)

Udaya Maurya said:
			
		

> Nowadays I'm using Windows Media Player 10 since its interface is quite well, but I want a player which plays nearly all the type of media file.
> 
> Neither Winamp nor WMP10 plays all...



Try Real Player Gold.


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 20, 2005)

cybermanas said:
			
		

> Try Quintessential Player.The interface just rocks,great use of animation ,uses less resources than Winamp (around half) ,can play every commonly used audio format (mp3,mp3pro,aac,mp4,m4a,wma,ogg) and by the way it's completely free and there is no pro version like others have.It's a worthy try.
> 
> www.quinnware.com



This is also my fav... Quintessential is quite good


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 21, 2005)

been using winamp since a looooong loooooong time...actaully no specific reason


----------



## djmykey (Oct 21, 2005)

Foobar coz its got album art WMP also has that but its bit big on sys res so foobar only 5mb


----------



## cvvikram (Oct 21, 2005)

Me too i luv my Winamp


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 21, 2005)

Udaya Maurya said:
			
		

> Nowadays I'm using Windows Media Player 10 since its interface is quite well, but I want a player which plays nearly all the type of media file.
> 
> Neither Winamp nor WMP10 plays all...



Try out the KL mega codec pack .Then Windows Media Player can play all audio formats.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 21, 2005)

Very true!
Yesterday night I d/l ed *K-lite Mega codec pack 1.38*.
It contains everything, no need of real player, quicktime player, etc.

Simply install this pack and u need only WMP


----------



## raju_bb (Oct 21, 2005)

*Yeah i luv winamp bcoz of its simpicity and its skin support. And it hardly uses resources*


----------



## Maverick340 (Oct 21, 2005)

SWEET SNEHA said:
			
		

> Dunno why Winamp is so popular...
> Sound quality is worse than WMP and JET AUDIO
> Preset Equilizer Settings are bad
> Too bulky to handle,every part of it is Undockable


Well Wiamp has a better audio quality than WMP an jet audio
Winamp easily detects (hem)(hem)twisted  Mp3 CD's which is almost used by evry one of us...no piont denying that..
Also ppl stck up with WMP's clean interface can d/l the WMP skin for winamp
 
*WMP skin*
And here for those who like iTunes's interface
*iTunes Like Skin*


----------



## vignesh (Oct 21, 2005)

ON Linux amarok rocks really hard ...


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Oct 22, 2005)

*FOOBAR 2000* ... for everything! that other player doesn't posess & can never do it!


----------



## Maverick340 (Oct 22, 2005)

Foobar 2000 has such a crappy interface....


----------



## bizzare_blue (Oct 27, 2005)

Try real player....u'll find a remarkable difference in quality of sound as compared to winamp.

   WMP too has improved its sound quality in the 10th version...

 Foobar2000 has got loads of features which others do not have but it does not please the eyes of most as its interface looks CRAPPY to some people....but I myself like thi player too....


----------



## Maverick340 (Oct 27, 2005)

What "spl features " does Foobar have that Winamp dosent huh?


----------



## KoolFirE (Oct 27, 2005)

The Best Media player for video is *Media Player Classic*. Its free and plays all formats. And for Audio that undoubtfully *Winamp*


----------



## bizzare_blue (Oct 28, 2005)

amanwannalearn said:
			
		

> What "spl features " does Foobar have that Winamp dosent huh?



Goto its preferences>DSP manager and play around with the various components available and for that matter theres lot more to play around with ..other than DSP manager....Do this n u'll get to know wat I was talkin about.


----------



## azhararmar (Oct 28, 2005)

Ill Stick to Winamp.... Coz of the Least Memory used and the Better Sound Quality with Better Plugins...


----------



## maverickrohan (Oct 28, 2005)

Me uses.....Creative Play Centre 3....which came bundled with my Creative 5.1 soundcard......its simple neat n awesome.....


----------



## himtuna (Oct 28, 2005)

I use iTunes & Creative media Player.


----------

